# Enjoying the sun



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Our 7/8 Week old kitten Jasper rolling around in the outhouse whilst the sun is out. ❤


----------



## Jasper & Ashes (May 23, 2016)

This is my Jasper


----------



## SimplyRosy (May 28, 2017)

Ethel is indoors and has to take her patches of sun how she can get them.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Missy enjoying the sun


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

Sam in the sunlight.


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

The dog hogged the sunny bit.


----------



## TommyB (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Korin (Jan 19, 2019)

We have had lots of rain for the past few days here in Los Angeles. There was a break in the rain and Korin was enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Catching a sunbeam


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

This is Basil, enjoying the summer last year.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

DolomiTTe said:


> This is Basil, enjoying the summer last year.
> 
> View attachment 392236


Basil seems to be over the moon.


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Watching the sunset


----------

